# Lighting for a unique Paludarium



## Safado (Aug 4, 2005)

I am trying to help a guy on a local board with a paludarium. He has given me permission to post this, and before long he may be here himself.









Can anyone think of a way to light the sides? For the right I was thinking LEDs or CCFs. does anyone know how to determine how many WPG would be generated by X # of LEDs? Would he need to ad in some reds and blues to get the right spectrum? I don't think we are looking to go for the extremely difficult plants, but want enough lighting to be able to grow most plants.

For the left I am a bit stumped as it is under water. Is there a submersible bulb, which would provide enough light, but not too much heat?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Here's what I know of for underwater lighting: http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=28


----------

